# T5 with separate reflectors?



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm starting a 20G tank. Ive been searching for a Economical fixture for my 20G tank considering i am on a students budget. I found odyssea a very economical fixture but as most fixtures i find it a real waste to get one with out individual reflectors for each bulb plus ive heard that the fan is very noisy.

Do you guys know of a fixture that has individual reflectors and yet reasonably priced? 

another thing:I have some extra parabolic reflectors for the 24W t5 from my previous DIY fixture. the lights never lasted too long with the fixture. Im thinking, is it possible to attach these reflectors to a fixture? has anyone tried this already?


----------



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

I am now considering the retrofit kits cause they're the only one's ive seen that have separate reflectors for each buld...and of course that doesnt cost over $100. 

My question is, how do you guys use it over your tanks? have you guys tried to mount it on the tank or hang it over? mounting it over an aquarium cover/canopy is out of the question for me since i'm trying to keep my tank cool.

Edit: is 24x2 T5HO w/ parabolic reflector sufficient for a 20g with HC? if not what up to what can i grow under these lights? would co2 be needed already?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Check out fishneedit.com website. They have t-5 with individual reflectors that are VERY reasonably priced. The fixtures are kinda cheapie (housing is made of plastic rather than aluminum) but they are good lights, look nice, and get the job done.


----------



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Im now torn between the Current USA 30 Inch 24W T5HO and the one from the site davemonkey referred me to. Do the ballasts give off a considerable amount of heat?the one from the link above has its ballast separated which i think is a plus. What do you guys think?

would you guys know if the current USA and the fixture from the link above are 220 v or 110v? 

thanks


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I've purchased 5 fixtures from fishneedit.com (one of them for a 20 gallon tank which is now the wetland-n-a-box tank). I've never had a problem with them until I dropped one of the 36 inch fixtures and now one of the bulbs won't turn on. No big deal for me as I only run 4 total bulbs over the 125. I really like the prices, and have no problem recommending them.

While I have never had a problem, there is one person on this site (can't remember who) who bought from fishneedit and had back-to-back ballast problems. They took care of the problem immediately, but that person still had to deal with waiting for lights to put over the tank.

Anyway, that's my 38 cents.


----------



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

That sounds great! reliable, cheap and has customer service. hahaha! Im sold! now to wait for the stocks! 

Edit: Can I interchange bulbs for fixtures operating on 110v and 220v? Can I use a T5 bulb for both 110v and 220v fixture?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I am a fan of Current-USA. Their fixtures are well made and easy to maintain. They come wqith mounting legs, and are relatively inexpensive compared to the competitors. Also, current-usa has great customer service.

Check bigalsonline.com.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

s0mt1nf1shy said:


> That sounds great! reliable, cheap and has customer service. hahaha! Im sold! now to wait for the stocks!
> 
> Edit: Can I interchange bulbs for fixtures operating on 110v and 220v? Can I use a T5 bulb for both 110v and 220v fixture?


Not really sure on the 110 vs 220 question. It seems like that topic was discussed in this forum once before, or maybe even side-noted in one of the El Natural posts - you may want to do a quick search to find out, as it should definitely answer the question. I think one of the guys discussing was Jim (Dustymac) and/or Dan (Philosophos).


----------



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

I had no luck. could find the post. found an interesting post on electrocution over on the El natural board. haha

anyway, i'll just wait. maybe someone knows about these things. hopefully


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

> Can I interchange bulbs for fixtures operating on 110v and 220v?


*A:* Probably. Assuming the two fixtures use the same watt bulbs, the 220V fixture will draw half the amps of the 110v but use the same watts.
The 220v will run cooler.
So you can interchange the bulbs if both fixtures use the same watt bulb.

If the fixture has an electronic balast, you can use lower watt bulbs on a higher watt fixture. The bulb life will be shortened (i.e. 32w t8 bulb in a 40w t12 electronic ballast fixture). If you run a higher watt bulb on a lower watt fixture, the ballast life will be shortened (i.e. 54w T5HO on a 39w T5 fixture).



> Can I use a T5 bulb for both 110v and 220v fixture?


This is hard question to answer, without fixture specs. Use the information above as a guide.

--
Note: most of this information is pulled from a few years reasearce on my part, and lots of questions to my family of electricians; however, when playing with electricity, be careful


----------



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

Ah, so does lower amps to the bulb mean lower lumen output? or does it stay the same since lumen is usually measured as lumens per watt? And how about the life of the ballast and the bulb pertaining to the same wattage different voltage scenario?


thanks!


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

> Ah, so does lower amps to the bulb mean lower lumen output?


-power = volts x amps; watt is a measure of power
-lumen is not affected as far as I know



> or does it stay the same since lumen is usually measured as lumens per watt?


-probably



> And how about the life of the ballast and the bulb pertaining to the same wattage different voltage scenario?


The ballast used will need to be compatible with the volt rating of the fixture. 
I know there are motors that can be run at either 110v/220v. Not sure about ballasts. 
SO the life of the ballast will be unaffected if you use the reccommended bulb for the ballast.

NOTE: If you are trying to take a 110 volt fixture, replace the plug with a 220v plug, and plug it into a 220v outlet; I'd advise against it. The wiring in the fixture may not be made to handle the extra volts. Even if you have a dual volt ballast., there may be heat issues.

--
Maybe you could describe what the end product you are trying to do, it will be easier for em to answer. It's hard to give you good answers with hypothetical situations and no specifics.


----------



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

I meant if i were to plug the 110v ballast in to a 110v outlet and run a 220v bulb would it affect the ballast's or the bulb's life? 

I got confused with "The ballast used will need to be compatible with the volt rating of the fixture" Arent there only 2 working components for lighting fixtures? the bulb and the ballast? 

Are there really different voltage requirements for fluorescent bulbs?? I mean I haven't seen a voltage indication on any bulb case not like the ballast ( which specifically states whether 110v or 220v is needed to operate it)


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

> I meant if i were to plug the 110v ballast in to a 110v outlet and run a 220v bulb would it affect the ballast's or the bulb's life?


Agreed, I don't believe there are voltage requirements for fluorescent bulbs.



> I got confused with "The ballast used will need to be compatible with the volt rating of the fixture" Arent there only 2 working components for lighting fixtures? the bulb and the ballast?


I wasn't sure if you were piecing a fixture together. If you were, the wiring and power cords are oftentimes specific to the voltage the fixture was designed to run at.



> Are there really different voltage requirements for fluorescent bulbs?? I mean I haven't seen a voltage indication on any bulb case not like the ballast ( which specifically states whether 110v or 220v is needed to operate it)


Agreed, I don't believe there are voltage requirements for fluorescent bulbs. Just watt requirements on bulbs.


----------



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

Ah ok!! thank you, that's what i needed to hear!  I plan to convert it to 220v in the future when the ballast needs changing already.


----------

